# sólo contra mí mismo



## olympiades

Hola,

Quisiera saber cómo se traduce al italiano la frase: "Estoy sólo contra mí mismo". ¿Me pueden ayudar?

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Massimo_m

Scusa, però secondo le regole del foro dovresti intanto proporre la tua soluzione


----------



## Lisa-san

Hola! Perdona si dudo, pero podría ser "estoy solo (sin acento) contra mí mismo"? En este caso pondría "sono solo contro me stesso".


----------



## woosh

El significado y la traducción serán muy diferentes si ese 'sólo' está o no acentuado. 

Solo:
Sono da solo contro me stesso. 

Sólo:
Sono soltanto/solo contro me stesso.


----------



## ursu-lab

Il "problema" è che da diversi mesi, secondo le nuove norme grammaticali, "sólo" non si deve più scrivere con l'accento in spagnolo.


----------



## bauhauso

Hola,

Yo había entendido que ya no es obligatorio pero si sabes utilizarlo sí que puedes ponerlo.

¿No?


----------



## ursu-lab

bauhauso said:


> Hola,
> 
> Yo había entendido que ya no es obligatorio pero si sabes utilizarlo sí que puedes ponerlo.
> 
> ¿No?


Tú puedes ponerlo, pero las editoriales y los diarios ya no los escriben con tilde en sus publicaciones.
Almeno in Spagna...


----------



## Neuromante

La "Academia" tiende a suprimir normas de ortografía y de gramática con la misma facilidad que el Ministerio de Educación soluciona el fracaso del fracaso escolar bajando el nivel de los contenidos lectivos.
En todo caso ya ha advertido que si la medida no es aplicada por la población se verán obligados a desistir y volver a "permitirlas". Por que no ha dicho que no sea obligatorio: Las ha eliminado para que los iletrados no se sientan heridos.


----------



## woosh

ursu-lab said:


> Il "problema" è che da diversi mesi, secondo le nuove norme grammaticali, "sólo" non si deve più scrivere con l'accento in spagnolo.



Yo diría que en estos últimos tiempo la RAE está perdindo popularidad con sus decisiones desacertadas. 
Aquí mismo se presenta el problema, sin el acento no hay forma de saber si ese 'solo' es un adverbio o un adjetivo. Problema que se soluciona con un acento o con una larga explicación del contexto de la frase. 
En todo caso, la RAE ya no obliga: propone. Y sus propuestas tienden a hacer que el idioma se escriba como se habla y si nos guíamos por la forma de hablar de algunos, _mamma mia! _
Es sencillamente una "norma" para que los que no ponen nunca un acento no se sientan discriminados. Pero en la práctica no tiene uso, salvo que te topés con un texto escrito por alguno de estos seres que no conocen lo qué significa una raya sobre una vocal.


----------



## woosh

Volviendo al problema presentado por Lisa, si dice _solo_ la única opción posible es: _sono da solo contro... _De otra manera, debería decir 'solamente'.


----------



## JCA-

la norma en español es clara

*sólo *(con tilde) es adverbio y se puede reemplazar por *solamente*, *únicamente*. *Sólo *vine a mirar qué pasaba: "*únicamente*..."

*solo *(sin tilde) es adjetivo y sólo se puede reemplazar por *solo*, *solitario*: Estoy *solo *en mi habitación.

De manera que con esta aclaración, hagan la traducción los que saben italiano. Yo estoy *solo *aquí, porque *sólo *hablo español, inglés, alemán y un poco de francés. *Sólo *vine a mirar. Y no me dejen *solo* con la duda.


----------



## bauhauso

Se ha desviado un pelín el tema en cuestión, aunque ha sido muy aclaratorio el tema de las tildes y la RAE.

La pregunta inicial es sobre la frase "Estoy sólo contra mí mismo" y a mí me parece que es más lógica la que usa "solo" como adjetivo (sin tilde), entendiendo que la otra opción "Estoy sólo contra mí mismo" = "Estoy solamente contra mí mismo" me suena forzado, al menos en español.

Por tanto:

*Sono da solo contro me stesso* (me convence y me suena bien)

*Sono soltanto contro me stesso = Sono solo contro me stesso* (no lo veo claro, tampoco en la versión en español)

¿Qué opináis?


----------



## ursu-lab

Sì, la traduzione è naturalmente "*da *solo" in italiano. 

La frase di partenza è scritta male, perché se fosse "sólo" in spagnolo andrebbe, in genere, *prima *del verbo "estoy" e sarebbe: 
s*ó*lo estoy contra mí mismo. 
Ma non avrebbe senso: sólo estoy contra mí mismo (y no contra los demás) ¿?.
Nell'altro caso, invece, si tratterebbe di un conflitto interno.

Sulla RAE siamo d'accordo, resta comunque il fatto che la norma l'hanno modificata qualche mese fa e che da quando hanno "proposto" di togliere l'accento all'avverbio "sólo", i giornali *spagnoli* (versione cartacea) e nei libri pubblicati recentemente hanno cominciato a scrivere "solo",_ sin más_. 
Nel resto dei paesi ispanofoni non ne ho idea...


----------



## honeyheart

ursu-lab said:


> Ma non avrebbe senso: sólo estoy contra mí mismo (y no contra los demás) ¿?.


Pero yo no le encuentro sentido a la otra propuesta tampoco.  ¿"Sono da solo contro me stesso" qué significaría? ¿Que necesita a otras personas más para que lo acompañen a ponerse en contra de sí mismo? ¡!


----------



## ursu-lab

honeyheart said:


> Pero yo no le encuentro sentido a la otra propuesta tampoco.  ¿"Sono da solo contro me stesso" qué significaría? ¿Que necesita a otras personas más para que lo acompañen a ponerse en contra de sí mismo? ¡!



Sono da solo (a lottare) contro me stesso.  -> Ha un problema suo personale (dentro di sé) e deve risolverlo da solo.
E se qualcun altro l'aiutasse non sarebbe "da solo".

Come ho scritto prima, si tratta di un conflitto interno. Purtroppo una cosa comune a molte persone nel mondo...


----------



## Geviert

> La frase di partenza è scritta male, perché se fosse "sólo" in spagnolo andrebbe, in genere, *prima *del verbo "estoy" e sarebbe:
> s*ó*lo estoy contra mí mismo.



La nueva gramática no prescribe ningún lugar particular en la frase para el adverbio de exclusión _solo_ (cfr. 40.4.5). La tilde es *obligatoria *en los casos de ambigüedad entre adjetivo y adverbio. Precisamente la frase del hilo es un caso de estos y el debate nace precisamente por no respetar la regla.


----------



## ursu-lab

Geviert said:


> La nueva gramática no prescribe ningún lugar particular en la frase para el adverbio de exclusión _solo_ (cfr. 40.4.5). La tilde es *obligatoria *en los casos de ambigüedad entre adjetivo y adverbio. Precisamente la frase del hilo es un caso de estos y el debate nace precisamente por no respetar la regla.


No, claro que no lo prescribe, pero ¿el lugar más común sería antes, no?
¿"Sólo  me importas tú" o "me importas sólo tú"? La más frecuente creo que es sin duda la primera.

Da un articolo de "El mundo":

Valadez también ha lamentado que en el servicio de limpieza de playas *solo* [sin tilde, adverbio] se contemple [verbo], en temporada baja, el adecentamiento de La Rada, El Padrón y El Cristo.


----------



## woosh

ursu-lab said:


> Valadez también ha lamentado que en el servicio de limpieza de playas *solo* [sin tilde, adverbio] se contemple [verbo], en temporada baja, el adecentamiento de La Rada, El Padrón y El Cristo.



No hay ambigüedad en cuanto a la función sintáctica de 'sólo' y la tilde deviene facultativa. En la frase del ejemplo, sí existe ambigüedad. Tenés razón, lo más frecuente es que vaya antes y éso hace que sea mucho más fácilmente identificable como adverbio pero ninguna regla veta el uso de sólo adverbial detrás del verbo. En fin, esto da para una discusion en 'Sólo Español'.


----------



## Geviert

Hola Woosh,

 digamos que es importante para la correcta compresión del adverbio _da solo_ en italiano (que es el caso del hilo). Para los detalles, claro, el foro respectivo.

Hola Ursu,

podría considerarse un uso frecuente antepuesto, pero no me haría una regla (tampoco me fiaría mucho del registro y el estilo de los periodistas, cuidado ).


----------



## l'isoladeltesoro

Sono d'accordo con la traduzione di Bauhauso...*Sono da solo contro me stesso*.


----------



## bauhauso

Geviert said:


> Hola Woosh,
> 
> digamos que es importante para la correcta compresión del adverbio _da solo_ en italiano (que es el caso del hilo). Para los detalles, claro, el foro respectivo.
> 
> Hola Ursu,
> 
> podría considerarse un uso frecuente antepuesto, pero no me haría una regla (tampoco me fiaría mucho del registro y el estilo de los periodistas, cuidado ).



Yo tampoco me fiaría ciegamente del estilo de los periodistas. Estoy de acuerdo.

Si os fijáis, muchos de los temas de ortografía nos llevan por los derroteros de que considerar "lo estándar de referencia".

Bien es cierto que hay una norma escrita que se ha expuesto en entradas de usuarios anteriores (más arriba).

Por otro lado, no veo la razón por la que la frase "Me importas sólo tú" se pueda decir que se use menos -a priori- que la frase "Sólo me importas tú". Creo que es más una apreciación entre un uso más literario y otro más "hablado" (que no informal). Pero ahí no veo preferencia de uso para ninguna. [opino]


----------

